# Sky plus box and dish



## dc1459 (Jun 27, 2015)

hi everyone
We are moving to Cyprus next year does anyone know if we will be able to use our sky plus box and dish that we have in UK that we want to bring with us or won't or work or be different set up in Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dc1459 said:


> hi everyone
> We are moving to Cyprus next year does anyone know if we will be able to use our sky plus box and dish that we have in UK that we want to bring with us or won't or work or be different set up in Cyprus


Sky is obsolete in Cyprus. When they went to a new satellite we lost sky signals as we are outside the footprint.
However there are systems using mag boxes which give us all the sky channels, all Uk terrestrial channels plus much much more.


----------



## dc1459 (Jun 27, 2015)

Do you know what sort of cost we would be looking at ??


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dc1459 said:


> Do you know what sort of cost we would be looking at ??


NTV UK Premium Package streamed to a Mag 250 or Mag 254 is €29.95 for 30 days. 

The same package streamed through your computer is €14.95 for 30 days.

NTV


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our supplier provides all UK channels, all sky channels including all movie channels, all sports channels. 
Lots of other sports channels as well for sport mad people.
Also all the national geographic channels, true crime channels, animal planet and too many others to mention.
Also a vdeo club with loads of full series more being added all the time and literally hundereds of films.

That costs just under €30 per month.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just checked, we have 194 channels. In the the video club we currently have 2197 films and 260 complete series with more films and series being added regularly.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I've just checked, we have 194 channels. In the the video club we currently have 2197 films and 260 complete series with more films and series being added regularly.


I think that is about the same with NTV. I have never counted


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I think that is about the same with NTV. I have never counted


According to NTVs website the premium English package gives 60 channels and 150 films.
Dosnt give you all the American channels either or all the Euorpean sports channels. So for €29.95 you get a lot less than we get for about €25


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> According to NTVs website the premium English package gives 60 channels and 150 films.
> Dosnt give you all the American channels either or all the Euorpean sports channels. So for €29.95 you get a lot less than we get for about €25


I think you should count again. The channel plan say 142 channels plus 240 films plus the movie channels

NTV

I have no idea where you counted


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> I think you should count again. The channel plan say 142 channels plus 240 films plus the movie channels
> 
> NTV
> 
> I have no idea where you counted


For me the most important is the quality and sustainability. There are hundreds of providers out there. Many are free, but quality is soso. They show up and they disappear. One of the biggest in streaming closes the last day of July because they were raided by the police for copyright infringement. I am sure we will see a lot of that in the future.

I like NTV, I have both the UK and Scandinavian package and most of the channels have good quality and are available


----------



## Pparker (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of watching TV but "HER WHO MUST BE OBEYED" likes the UK soaps,
so can anybody recommend the best method {IE mag-box?android box etc } to get uk TV shows in CYPRUS?


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Pparker said:


> I'm not a big fan of watching TV but "HER WHO MUST BE OBEYED" likes the UK soaps,
> so can anybody recommend the best method {IE mag-box?android box etc } to get uk TV shows in CYPRUS?


Just a thought - why do you refer to your partner as "HER WHO MUST BE OBEYED"? Surely if you are moving out here for a new life and would be spending 24/7 together you would want to do as much as possible to help each other through the transition period?

There really needs to be more women on this forum.


----------



## Pparker (Apr 7, 2015)

all part of helping out during the transition period


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi I'm "HER WHO MUST BE OBEYED", I'll get him for that.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Janetp said:


> Hi I'm "HER WHO MUST BE OBEYED", I'll get him for that.


Probably part of his cunning plan.

Now take your foreplay off the forum and get back to the subject!!!!!



Pete


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Sky tv*

Hi we are from Denmark and very interested in your Scandinavian tv u mentioned how and where can we get this? We live in Paphos! Thank u in advance!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

haymarket said:


> Hi we are from Denmark and very interested in your Scandinavian tv u mentioned how and where can we get this? We live in Paphos! Thank u in advance!!


If you look at NTV you see the Scandinavian package


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Tak Anders!


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

When I google NTV it says Kenya to?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

haymarket said:


> When I google NTV it says Kenya to?


NTV


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey I am a lady too!

We got an android box form the U.K(ebay), and an HDMI lead and watch tv through that via Filmon of course. Get the android box topped up when you get here , go to TRIOTECH possibly and we have all British tv channel, inc E4 etc. We also have Genesis for loads of fim options and iplayer for any soap. We are 2 hours in front here so instead of say watching Eastenders at 8 you are watching it at 10...and if you are out? then iplayer! simples!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

debs21 said:


> Hey I am a lady too!
> We also have Genesis for loads of fim options and iplayer for any soap...


Genesis, which is free, is excellent! Not only does it stream films, including the latest releases, but also countless TV series and box sets. If you miss something like Downton Abbey on a Sunday evening, it's available on Genesis within minutes of the episode ending.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

haymarket said:


> When I google NTV it says Kenya to?


NTV is many things, but not correct NTV


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Just a thought did you buy your magbox in cyprus?


----------

